# Maltese Skin Color



## ladypotter (Apr 26, 2012)

So my neighbor got her maltese a few weeks ago and had to wait until all its shots were done until she could get the puppy cut on her. I have been making "visits" to the her because she is the cutest thing and just keeps my motivation up to get my puppy in a couple months. 

The puppy just got her first cut and the skin is splotchy almost like what a chow's tongue looks like with greyish spots all over her. Is that normal? She was super surprised about it and I wonder if I should be scouting the skin on puppy I get (I am buying from a different breeder because her's was out of state and only in town for a dog show at the time).

I also wonder if maybe this may mean her baby girl isn't 100% maltese? What do you think? Either way...she is precious and I LOVE HER!!! :wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

That's just pigment.

My maltese has dark patches all over his back, tummy, legs and head. It's totally normal and actually a very good trait.
It gets very dark in the Summer due to the sun and fades in the winter.


----------



## ladypotter (Apr 26, 2012)

THANKS!! I am sure she will be super happy to know...she was upset when she picked her baby up from getting a cut! YAY!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

It simply means she probably has very good pigment. Not to worry:thumbsup:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Nothing to worry about. It's normal. The blotches will fade during winter time or if they are less out in the sun.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

The more blotches they have, the better their pigment is. It's not only normal, it's preferred.


----------



## ladypotter (Apr 26, 2012)

wow...now I want one from her! Yes, her splotches are HEAVY!! you can see them all on her back and tummy. more splotchy grey color than regular white/pinky color. Good to know!


----------

